# Convict



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a 20 Gallon tank and I am just wondering if I could keep a convict cichlid in there?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

iker,

I am going to reiterate as answered by several on other threads of these forums considering your current inhabitants and the size of the tank, you were advised that this would not be suitable. If you were only getting a paired up con couple and remove the other inhabitants, then it is doable.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, JOM20 said I should get some other opinions though, so that is what I did


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

personally I feel even a 20g is too small for a pair of cons - and that would only be to breed em and you've expressed disdain and disinterest towards babies in your tanks.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, can I keep just one in there and have a pleco too?


----------

